# Requesting help, Zilla tachometer output



## jtgreeson (Aug 14, 2009)

I could use some help. Just finishing up my first conversion with a Zilla Z1K LV in a 1971 Porsche 914 and can't get the original Tachometer to work. I've got the gauge apart, no visible broken wires, good 12v and ground. It measures 1k ohm between the 12v and ground inputs and an open between the input and either ground or +12v. The gauge jumps up a little when the +12v is initially connected and the needle is free to move manually. With the motor turning I have accurate RPM output using the ZillaConfig program. Measuring the Zilla output from the Tach output pin gives a rapidly changing voltage on a multimeter. ( I don't have a scope) Any Ideas are welcome. Thanks.


----------

